# Ratte im Teich! Hilfe!!



## Conny (1. März 2009)

Hallo,

nun dachten wir, dass wir das Schlimmste überstanden haben und dann sehe ich heute weiße Stückchen im Teich schwimmen! Mein erster Gedanke: Die __ Muscheln sind jetzt auch tod. Aber die 2, die ich sehen kann, leben noch!
Heute mittag sieht mein Sohn eine Ratte durch den Teich schwimmen  
Und die fressen Edelkrebse!!! Es waren kleine Stückchen :evil
Was kann ich denn tun? Kann man Rattengift am Teich auslegen? Mir gruselt es!!


----------



## Christine (1. März 2009)

*AW: Ratte im Teich! Hilfe!!*

Hi Conny,

das ist ja fürchterlich - aber ganz ehrlich, Rattengift würde ich mir am Teich verkneifen. Du weißt nicht, wer letztendlich drauf reinfällt. Hinzu kommt, dass wir in der nächsten Zeit bestimmt ordentlich Regen bekommen. Und wenn das Zeug in den Teich spült...

Da solltest Du lieber erst mal versuchen, den Bau der Viecher aufzuspürem und direkt dort tätig zu werden.


----------



## Conny (1. März 2009)

*AW: Ratte im Teich! Hilfe!!*

Hm,

der wird unter dem Gartenhaus sein! Geschätz 10 cm hoch :evil
Und wenn ich den Bau kenne? Was dann? Die bleiben doch nicht sitzen bis ich komme, oder?


----------



## axel (1. März 2009)

*AW: Ratte im Teich! Hilfe!!*

Hallo Conny

Bestell doch einen Kammerjäger . 
Die wissen wo die Ratten stecken und wie man die vertreibt .

Lg
axel


----------



## Christine (1. März 2009)

*AW: Ratte im Teich! Hilfe!!*

 - das würd ich gerne sehen - Conny im Ansitz vorm Rattenbau. Wahrscheinlich mit Kamera statt Rattengift.

Nein, im erst. Da kannst Du direkt Rattengift platzieren und erwischt vielleicht auch gleich die wasserscheuen, die nicht auf Krustentiere stehen. Es gibt da so hübsche Boxen, die man gut aufstellen kann. Was es noch zu beachten gilt,  steht auf der Packung bzw. muss Dich der Verkäufer drüber aufklären!


----------



## Conny (1. März 2009)

*AW: Ratte im Teich! Hilfe!!*

Ist das Dein Ernst, Axel? :?
Wenn ja, wo kann ich so jemanden bestellen?
Ich geh mal gugeln!


----------



## Christine (1. März 2009)

*AW: Ratte im Teich! Hilfe!!*

Hi Conny,

guck mal in die gelben Seiten unter Ungeziefer oder Schädlingsbekämpfung.


----------



## Barbor (1. März 2009)

*AW: Ratte im Teich! Hilfe!!*

Hallo Conny 


bei uns ist das Ordnungsamt für den Kammerjäger zuständig.
Mal anrufen wenn es so was bei euch gibt. Die können dir bestimmt helfen.


----------



## Conny (1. März 2009)

*AW: Ratte im Teich! Hilfe!!*

37 in einem Radius von 20km! :crazy  Was es nicht alles gibt?
Wenn ich genau wüßte, dass sie vor der Kamera sitzen bleiben und posen, dann 2


----------



## axel (1. März 2009)

*AW: Ratte im Teich! Hilfe!!*

Hallo Conny 

Ich meine das ernst . Ich denke die sollte man stoppen bevor die sich vermehren . 
Christine hat Dir ja schon einen Tip gegeben. 
Bei uns gibts viele unter Schädlingsbekämpfer in den gelben Seiten .

Lg
axel


----------



## Christine (1. März 2009)

*AW: Ratte im Teich! Hilfe!!*



Conny schrieb:


> 37 in einem Radius von 20km! :crazy  Was es nicht alles gibt?
> Wenn ich genau wüßte, dass sie vor der Kamera sitzen bleiben und posen, dann 2



 Ratten? Oder Schädlingsbekämpfer?


----------



## Wuzzel (1. März 2009)

*AW: Ratte im Teich! Hilfe!!*

Wenn man kein Gift streuen mag hab ich beste Erfahrungen mit Schlagfallen und Nutella als Köder gemacht. (kein Witz) darauf fahren die ab ! 

Aber das allerwichtigste ist es denen den Auffenthalt nicht attraktiv zu gestalten ! 
Also kein Fischfutter rumstehen lassen, keine Lebensmittel auf den Kompost etc. 

Gruß 
Wolf


----------



## Barbor (1. März 2009)

*AW: Ratte im Teich! Hilfe!!*

Denk daran das es frühjahr ist und die ein Nest bauen um sich zu vermehren. Also würde ich schnell handeln


----------



## steli (1. März 2009)

*AW: Ratte im Teich! Hilfe!!*

Hallo,


habe unseren Rattenbesuch vor dem Teichneubau mit Rattengift erlegt. Habe das Gift beim örtlichen Raiffeisen Warenhaus bekommen. Als wir dann angefangen haben zu graben kam der Bau zum Vorschein und drin die Damen und Herren Ratten (2 Stück). Habe das Gift in einen Schuhkarton in den ich ein Loch als Eingang geschnitten habe ausgelegt, damit keine anderen Tiere daran kommen. 

Viel Erfolg Gruß Steffen


----------



## goldfisch (2. März 2009)

*AW: Ratte im Teich! Hilfe!!*

Hallo Conny,
bist Du sicher ob Du eine Ratte im Teich hast. Eine Schermaus halte ich für wahrscheinlicher. Hast Du keine Katze oder keinen Hund ?
mfg Jürgen


----------



## Digicat (2. März 2009)

*AW: Ratte im Teich! Hilfe!!*

Servus Conny

Erstmal ruhig Blut, Ratten sind sehr intelligente Tiere, denen beizukommen ist ein nicht leichtes unterfangen.

Wir hatten am Ex-Teich auch welche und die waren eigentlich "Süß". 
 
Ich konnte sie sehr gut beobachten wie sie auch im Teich geschwommen sind. Sie sind sehr Sozial. Das sie sich an deinem Teich an den Krebsen delektieren, komisch, sind sie doch zu 90% Vegetarierer. Gut, wenn sie an fleischliche Kost mühelos herankommen, nehmen sie dieses Angebot gerne an. Das dürfte aber bei deinen Krebsen nicht der Fall sein . Kann es sich um einen anderen Räuber handeln ?

Habe noch etwas über die Edelkrebse gefunden: Edelkrebse.
Könnte durchaus sein das die schon gestorben waren  und den [URL='https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/posts/12/]Fischen zum Opfer[/URL] gefallen sind 

Bei uns sind sie von alleine wieder verschwunden, da der Nachbar seinen Komposthaufen durchforstet hat und auf einen geschlossenen Komposter umgestellt hat. Die Ratten waren daraufhin verschwunden.

Hier wird sehr gut darüber berichtet.

Also ich bin ja auch einer der eher die "Sanfte" Methode wählt. Umbringen, wie auch immer, würde mir nie einfallen. Ich arrangiere mich mit Umständen und mache das beste aus der Situation. Ratten sind ja eher scheu, also ist von daher gesehen keine Gefahr durch direkte Angriffe zu erwarten, außer man drängt sie in eine unausweichliche Ecke, aber da sind alle Tiere unberechenbar.


----------



## Digicat (2. März 2009)

*AW: Ratte im Teich! Hilfe!!*

Foto habe ich im obigen Beitrag hinzugefügt.

Es hat mir keine Ruhe gelassen, deshalb habe ich noch ein bisserl recherchiert:

Ratten zählen doch zu den Fressfeinden der Krebse


> Natürliche Feinde / Konkurrenten
> Vor allem kleinere Krebse und Butterkrebse haben zahlreiche Fraßfeinde. Für Fische, Bisamratten, __ Enten, Iltis, Otter und Ratten sowie Eisvogel, __ Bachstelze und Wasseramsel sind Krebse eine willkommene Beute.
> Häufig werden Krebse von Blutegeln befallen (Krebsegel, Branchiobdellidae), die sich an der Körperunterseite, an den Gelenken, Kiemen und sogar an den Augenstielen festsetzen.


Quelle
und dieses Thema habe ich auch noch gefunden


----------



## Conny (2. März 2009)

*AW: Ratte im Teich! Hilfe!!*

Hallo,

also der Reihe nach!
Ullis Hinweis mit dem Ordnungsamt war richtig. Bei uns ist es auch zuständig. Am Mittwoch kommt ein Kammerjäger.
Ich werde beim Anblick von Ratten im Allgemeinen auch nicht hysterisch. Meine Schwester hatte ein weiße Ratte. Aber als mir das Teil eben fast über die Füße gelaufen ist, haben wir beide doch einen Schreck bekommen. Sie lief direkt über unsere Terasse :crazy um 14.35 Uhr :shock die Tür war auf :evil
Im Teich verteilt waren kleine weiße Stückchen. Krebs-Fleisch. Die Koi hätten sie sicher direkt gefressen, wie sie es mit den 2 toten __ Muscheln letztes Jahr gemacht haben. Die Goldgfische sind zu klein. Andere Tiere kommen eigentlich nicht in Frage. Nachbars Katze kommt nicht zu uns.
Ich bin nur froh, dass die Nachbarin in Urlaub ist, sie hatte von Anfang an vor Ratten und Teich gewarnt. SIE wird hysterisch! Auch schon bei Mäusen. Alleine das ist schon ein Grund dagegen vor zu gehen. Selbst töten kann ich sie nicht, deshalb kommt eine Falle auch nicht in Frage.


----------



## Conny (2. März 2009)

*AW: Ratte im Teich! Hilfe!!*

@Else  (Du wirst schon wissen warum )


----------



## Digicat (2. März 2009)

*AW: Ratte im Teich! Hilfe!!*

Servus Conny

Du bist spitze , ich wäre sicher auch sehr erschrocken .

Du nimmst von den richtigen Stellen gebrauch .

Kammerjäger werden schon die Ratten in den Griff bekommen.

Ich hoffe nur human .

Wieviele Krebse sind den angeknabbert worden ?
Hoffe die Verluste sind verschmerzbar ?


----------



## Conny (2. März 2009)

*AW: Ratte im Teich! Hilfe!!*

Hallo Helmut,

mit den Krebsen ist da so eine Sache  Wir haben 6 eingesetzt, nie mehr als 3 gleichzeitig gesehen und noch nie die abgelegten Klamotten gefunden. Jetzt auch nichts 
Wenn wir auf einem Bauernhof leben würden, hätten wir mind. 1 Katze und einen Hund. Aber so mitten in einer Kleinstadt sind wir mit unserem Einstellungen schon Aussenseiter. Pflanzenstände stehen lassen. Kein englischer Rasen! Nie ordentlich die Kanten gemäht! Laubhaufen über Winter! ( DAS zieht das Ungeziefer an!) Vor 5-6 Jahren gab es schon mal Ratten in der Umgebung. Ich habe mich geweigert Gift auszuzlegen. Die Kinder waren noch klein. Eine tote Ratte lag irgendwann direkt vor unserem Gartenhaus!!! Die geschlossene Komposttonne habe ich damals abgeschafft 
Die nette Nachbarin mit der Phobie würde das auch nicht überleben


----------



## Digicat (2. März 2009)

*AW: Ratte im Teich! Hilfe!!*

Servus Conny



> Aber so mitten in einer Kleinstadt sind wir mit unserem Einstellungen schon Aussenseiter. Pflanzenstände stehen lassen. Kein englischer Rasen! Nie ordentlich die Kanten gemäht! Laubhaufen über Winter! ( DAS zieht das Ungeziefer an!) Vor 5-6 Jahren gab es schon mal Ratten in der Umgebung. Ich habe mich geweigert Gift auszuzlegen.



Bitte bleib weiterhin so stark  und lasse die Nachbarn, naja, ich weis es ist nicht leicht ....... (den Rest denke ich mir, du weist schon was da stehen würde).

[OT]Dein __ Schneeglöckchen gefällt mir sehr [/OT]


----------



## Conny (4. März 2009)

*AW: Ratte im Teich! Hilfe!!*

Hallo,

der Kammerjäger war da!
Es war unglaublich, was er gesehen hat und wir nicht. Er musste mir ganz genau die Laufspuren unter einer Tuja zeigen. Die Ratte(n) haben ein großes Loch an unserem __ Kiwi gegraben.:evil
Jetzt ist da Gift drin und in der Nähe eine gut gefüllte Giftbox. 
Der Anruf beim Ordnungsamt und der Einsatz des Kammerjägers hat sich gelohnt. Ich habe ein gutes Gefühl, dass keine anderen Tiere zu Schaden kommen. Die Kosten betrugen €5 für die wiederverwendbare Box.


----------



## axel (4. März 2009)

*AW: Ratte im Teich! Hilfe!!*

Hallo Conny  

Na dann hat sichs ja gelohnt !
Hätte garnicht gedacht das der Kammerjäger so günstig ist .
Nun wirst Du ja bald Ruhe vor den Tierchen haben .

Lg
axel


----------



## 69pflanzenfreund69 (4. März 2009)

*AW: Ratte im Teich! Hilfe!!*

:gratuliere,

welches isses denn ? schau mal hier http://www.ggg-duesing.de/downloads...62-8965-DAT/7481pflanzenschutzthermometer.pdf auf seite 7 - ist das dabei ?


----------



## Conny (4. März 2009)

*AW: Ratte im Teich! Hilfe!!*

Hallo,

@Ralf Deinen Link kann ich leider nicht öffnen.

@axel das war nur so günstig, weil ich über das Ordnungsamt gegangen bin. Die zahlen dann die Zeche.


----------



## 69pflanzenfreund69 (4. März 2009)

*AW: Ratte im Teich! Hilfe!!*

klick mal hier http://www.ggg-duesing.de/kategorie1/index.html#53203797be0f5c70a auf "Pflanzenschutz", dann öffnet sich eine pdf und dann dort auf seite 7 scrollen


----------



## maajoo (17. März 2009)

*AW: Ratte im Teich! Hilfe!!*

also, bei uns half vor einem jahr eine handelsübliche rattenfalle, die wir in der nähe des vermuteten baus aufgestellt hatten. 

lg, maajoo


----------



## Vespabesitzer (17. März 2009)

*AW: Ratte im Teich! Hilfe!!*



Conny schrieb:


> @axel das war nur so günstig, weil ich über das Ordnungsamt gegangen bin. Die zahlen dann die Zeche.




Bei uns sind die (soweit ich weiss) eh meldepflichtig,..

von daher "freut" sich das Ordnungsamt ohnhin auf Hinweise,..

mfg


----------



## schilfgrün (30. März 2009)

*AW: Ratte im Teich! Hilfe!!*



> Der Anruf beim Ordnungsamt und der Einsatz des Kammerjägers hat sich gelohnt. Ich habe ein gutes Gefühl, dass keine anderen Tiere zu Schaden kommen. Die Kosten betrugen €5 für die wiederverwendbare Box.



Hallo,
hätte das mein Nachbar blos gewußt - der ging auf die Pirsch und erschoß die kleinen Fierbeiner :crazy
Ingo


----------

